# hunting canada



## SD waterfowler (Sep 25, 2012)

As a new guy going to Canada and wanting to do it ourselves and not using a guide, looking to go to saskatchewan any advice on areas to go to and try or any advice at all would be appreciated and this is for fall hunting snows,honkers and ducks 
Thanks
-Trevor


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well nobody is going to tell you to go to a certain area because this could put you in competition with them.

But the advise I will give you. Pick a spot or area on the map with lots of lakes or big water that birds will use to roost. Then get a land owner map of the surrounding municipalities (counties). Then just put in some windshield time and knock on doors. When I used to go to Canada (stopped going 5 years ago) it was pretty easy to gain permission on land. I think in the 15 years I went only got turned down 3 times. All three were because they had other non residents hunting it at that time.

One note... make sure you have all your paper work in order to cross the border. Gun declaration pages filled out and not signed. You can print them off with instructions from their government site. Just google it and you will be fine. Also anyone in your group with a DUI or felony will not get into Canada unless they get the proper paperwork inline.

***** Disclaimer ***** Now they don't run back ground checks every time you go through the border but they do. I almost got denied access because I had a DUI that was 9 years and 10 months old. I had to fill out paper work and pay a fee to be in the country. I then did the paper work when I got home and paid another fee. So now the government has on file that I am "rehabilitated". So the 5 year rule or what ever you hear is not 100% correct. This is just a warning and be prepared if you have someone in your group with this situation.


----------



## SD waterfowler (Sep 25, 2012)

thank you I appreciate the advice


----------



## snowthrower (Feb 25, 2015)

Chuck Smith said:


> Well nobody is going to tell you to go to a certain area because this could put you in competition with them.
> 
> But the advise I will give you. Pick a spot or area on the map with lots of lakes or big water that birds will use to roost. Then get a land owner map of the surrounding municipalities (counties). Then just put in some windshield time and knock on doors. When I used to go to Canada (stopped going 5 years ago) it was pretty easy to gain permission on land. I think in the 15 years I went only got turned down 3 times. All three were because they had other non residents hunting it at that time.
> 
> ...


X2 :beer:


----------

